# Killington = WIN.  10" in 24 hour, K-1 might open tomorrow!



## Highway Star (Apr 9, 2012)

Just thought I should post something positive even though I can't be there.

http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions/index.html


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2012)

Where's Gilligan?  He must have gotten lost on a 3 hour tour somewhere.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

Real nice!! Wish I could get up there


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2012)

Hope some people on these fourms get to go.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2012)

On their page, they are stating they will run gondi.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 9, 2012)

marcski said:


> Where's Gilligan?  He must have gotten lost on a 3 hour tour somewhere.



I had been lurking here for quite a while before all the K bashing gave me a reason to sign up and post a bit. Once the K bashing quieted down to a reasonable level, I went back to just lurking. I did not realized that I was missed.

Kudos to HS for a positive thread!


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> I had been lurking here for quite a while before all the K bashing gave me a reason to sign up and post a bit. Once the K bashing quieted down to a reasonable level, I went back to just lurking. I did not realized that I was missed.
> 
> Kudos to HS for a positive thread!




I just wanted to point out the positive!
:grin::grin::grin::grin:

Lurk on Garth.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

This should go in thread of the year nominees haha


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2012)

marcski said:


> I just wanted to point out the positive!
> :grin::grin::grin::grin:
> 
> Lurk on Garth.




HS is not at Killington? :razz:


----------



## Tooth (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow. I hear its coming into Maine Weds and Thurs. Hope so. If it does I'm heading up to Sugarloaf tomorrow night. Boing. 

Great post HS. I believe again. Thank you.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 9, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Just thought I should post something positive even though I can't be there.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions/index.html



WOW!!! a positive thread by the infamous HS!?! Prehaps a ski-off is NOT out of the question,,,?


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Apr 9, 2012)

What the hell?  This weather is trying to kill me.  I spend last evening in front of a fire lamenting the end of winter and first-ever melancholy at the reality of spring.  Came to terms.   Planted annuals today.  Now this???  I have to go.  The only Q is Jay or K.  That is if my husband doesn't flip out at the suggestion of loading up on Fri nite for another trip.  (Won tix to the Sox game this Sunday - I'm plenty OK with skipping it, which only proves new obsession has taken over the last.)

Any suggestions on which hill to target for a Kick-A greenie?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

On the fence for this...Waiting to hear back from JP

Steveo


----------



## NotEasyBeingGreen (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvzdehnJA9k


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2012)

NotEasyBeingGreen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvzdehnJA9k



Like :smile:


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Now they are saying  close to 20 by the morning....Also Nyberg confirmed the gondi will spin tomorrow ungroomed= ALL IN!!   

Steveo


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2012)

Steveo,

I think I am heading to Kton.  Let me know your plans.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Jonnypoach and myself Plan on being in line at 10..Sent ya a PM

Steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't believe i am missing this!!!


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone want to car pool?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Jonnypoach and myself Plan on being in line at 10..Sent ya a PM
> 
> Steveo



Got it


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2012)

180 said:


> Anyone want to car pool?



Where r u? I am heading up 93 from Wlimington, MA.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## 180 (Apr 9, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Where r u? I am heading up 93 from Wlimington, MA.



Sorry, West side from Danbury area


----------



## marcski (Apr 9, 2012)

Rock on guys. Work sucks! 

I expect a few mobile reports (w/pics) throughout the day so you can really rub it in!


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Apr 9, 2012)

andyzee said:


> HS is not at Killington? :razz:



Uh oh, did Killington finally get a restraining order?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2012)

13 and still snowing.K-1 should run.


----------



## skiersleft (Apr 10, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> 13 and still snowing.K-1 should run.



Nyberg already announced via twitter that it will run.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like they might be opening early?They show a 10:00 start but the Superstar lift is running right now at 8.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2012)

Up to 18 inches now reported on the snow reportWatching the radar looks like lots more coming.


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2012)

damn, that's a lot of fluff!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> This should go in thread of the year nominees haha



Ya, but I have some good threads to lol.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2012)

Killington said:
			
		

> Open Trails: 	31
> Open Lifts: 	2
> Miles of Skiing: 	11
> Acres of Skiing: 	115
> ...



:blink:  when the hell did this happen?  Do I need to take a snow day for tomorrow??


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> :blink:  when the hell did this happen?  Do I need to take a snow day for tomorrow??



I would, if I were you. Too far away for me, but it looks like my season isn't over yet. Rambo, would you prefer cash or check?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> Up to 18 inches now reported on the snow reportWatching the radar looks like lots more coming.



Enjoy your powdered day today,  pictures please so i have motivation for next year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Trail count is now up to 36. They even have lower Ovation listed as open. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think this is the 1st time it's been listed open all season. I know it's been poached but I don't think it was ever officially listed as open.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn it damn it damn it... I got attacked with meetings   Now if I am lucky Friday would be the earliest I get out.  Otherwise it is Saturday...


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a wedding this weekend to go to.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay so now my boss told me to go...   I am in for tomorrow!


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> Okay so now my boss told me to go...   I am in for tomorrow!



Nice boss!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> Okay so now my boss told me to go...   I am in for tomorrow!



Jealous, enjoy! Are they hiring where you work?


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 10, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Jealous, enjoy! Are they hiring where you work?



Nope  Hiring freeze...


----------



## awf170 (Apr 10, 2012)

Today's the day. Tomorrow is going to be mank city. Pow just doesn't last beyond like 11am this time of year with the sun being so strong. 

Sorry to be a Debbie downer but I just don't want anyone taking tomorrow off with expectations of awesome chopped up pow. Granted it could still be okay, but it will be very very tough snow to ski.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Today's the day. Tomorrow is going to be mank city. Pow just doesn't last beyond like 11am this time of year with the sun being so strong.
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie downer but I just don't want anyone taking tomorrow off with expectations of awesome chopped up pow. Granted it could still be okay, but it will be very very tough snow to ski.



couldnt agree more.  I can go tomorrow or friday.  I chose friday because there's at least a chance it will be all bumped up and not just heavy manky slop.

hoping.  not to say it wont be a shitshow by friday.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 10, 2012)

Just when you thought this season couldn't get any crazier.... Kudos to those who can get out there and get it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2012)

40 trails now.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 10, 2012)

Just when I thought I was out... it snows... Friday may be a possibility....if it is bumps and not mank slop....


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Just when I thought I was out... it snows... Friday may be a possibility....if it is bumps and not mank slop....



Do it bro.  Got a text from Greg, he's thinking about it too.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 10, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Today's the day. Tomorrow is going to be mank city. Pow just doesn't last beyond like 11am this time of year with the sun being so strong.
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie downer but I just don't want anyone taking tomorrow off with expectations of awesome chopped up pow. Granted it could still be okay, but it will be very very tough snow to ski.


This morning was the two hours. Even with the entire mountain open and all the other resorts still open, the mountain gets tracked out in two hours. Looks like temps might be ok for it to be powder bumps this afternoon, but could just be Sierra Cement bumps by 2PM.

But it should make skiing this weekend much better.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll have to make my decision by Thursday-- family will be away-- and dog needs to be cared for...I could pop her into the kennel Thursday night, and stay all weekend technically.... dog would be pissed though....or maybe a later arrival Friday and I could pop her into the kennel early Friday morning... possibilities possibilities....


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2012)

Madroch said:


> I'll have to make my decision by Thursday-- family will be away-- and dog needs to be cared for...I could pop her into the kennel Thursday night, and stay all weekend technically.... dog would be pissed though....or maybe a later arrival Friday and I could pop her into the kennel early Friday morning... possibilities possibilities....



place doesnt open till 10 anyway.  If my family was away, i'd be there today.  wth are you even debating?????


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopefully things are still good on Sunday.  That's my tentative plan for now.  Can't make it there sooner.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 10, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Hopefully things are still good on Sunday. That's my tentative plan for now. Can't make it there sooner.


They would've made it to Sunday without snow. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> place doesnt open till 10 anyway.  If my family was away, i'd be there today.  wth are you even debating?????



Duh!  Seriously. What's up?  I'm in work, wife sick hell this week!


----------



## DJAK (Apr 10, 2012)

This was the scene prior to lifts opening at K:

http://bit.ly/HuCNum


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2012)

DJAK said:


> This was the scene prior to lifts opening at K:
> 
> http://bit.ly/HuCNum



Nice morning workout!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2012)

DJAK said:


> This was the scene prior to lifts opening at K:
> 
> http://bit.ly/HuCNum



Niiice! thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bene288 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder how Saturday will be. Can't get out till then.


----------



## BMac (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got back.  There was at least 18 inches of heavy snow down, lightly snowing all day, and the entire mountain was game on.  Lots of powder hounds there though and Superstar chair was thoroughly beat by 11:30 which is when K-1 opened.  K-1 lasted about as long.  Afternoon was HEAVY crud and I called it a day at 2.  Certainly a great surprise powder day enjoyed by all but difficult skiing.   I"m not much of a groomer guy but I would have to say after the cats get at it, tomorrow will have endless creamy corduroy.  Get after it!


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 10, 2012)

I was there today, too, and yes, there was a TON of snow, but BMac is right -- it was very heavy and got tracked out rather quickly. 

Thought you all might enjoy some pix:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

Ski Diva said:


> Thought you all might enjoy some pix:


can't see your pics :-(


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 10, 2012)

Are there bumps anywhere to be had?  Or just lots of heavy snow that has been pushed around?  Trying to decide whether to head up for tomorrow or not.  Next chance won't be still Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2012)

There today with steveo and jonnypoach.  It was lighter up high and was at least 20" if not more.  Very heavy down low and about a foot..  Made a a bomb crater in one of the bumps on lower Skyelark.   Last run was lower powerline.   Hit a stump and flew into some small spruces.  Thanks for the help Jonny.  I could not get out of my skis without his help. It was that deep.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 10, 2012)

TV video from today

http://www.wptz.com/news/vermont-ne...ing/-/9277648/10426568/-/hmtxw5z/-/index.html

Some bumps were forming and some were left over on Superstar and lower Skylark.


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> can't see your pics :-(



Weird, because I can.

Let me try it another way:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

Ski Diva said:


> Let me try it another way:



thanks that worked.  looks great.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 10, 2012)

Pics work for me now. I almost snapped a picture of the Slow sign myself today!


----------



## ozzy (Apr 10, 2012)

Ski Diva said:


> I was there today, too, and yes, there was a TON of snow, but BMac is right -- it was very heavy and got tracked out rather quickly.
> 
> Thought you all might enjoy some pix:




Not if you have skis that are 125 underfoot and you know where to go..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it still snowing up there for the next couple days?

If they have 40 trails open today I wonder if they'll be opening even more in the next couple days.

I'm thinking of heading up Friday and Saturday.. I'd rather wait for some moguls to form and the snow to get packed down a bit... as long as the trails are still going to be open.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 10, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Is it still snowing up there for the next couple days?
> 
> If they have 40 trails open today I wonder if they'll be opening even more in the next couple days.
> 
> I'm thinking of heading up Friday and Saturday.. I'd rather wait for some moguls to form and the snow to get packed down a bit... as long as the trails are still going to be open.




I dont know where they came up with 40 honestly. Basically, it's all of K basin, Snowdon and anything off Superstar back to the Snowshed crossover (which i heard was groomed out). Yes, it's supposed to snow til Thursday with the best shot Weds-Weds night


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 11, 2012)

They are going to need to groom some of the traverses eventually and spread some of the old ice piles around if they want to run the k-1 for this weekend, which would seem to be reasonable.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 11, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> They are going to need to groom some of the traverses eventually and spread some of the old ice piles around if they want to run the k-1 for this weekend, which would seem to be reasonable.



the runout from adjacent to where RF lets out to just above the CQ4 was super sketchy yesterday. We stood around for a few mins and watched people auger themselves in on waterbars there after giving them heads up to slow down.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm heading up to Killington tonight... plan on skiing Thursday and Friday and then coming home.

This is a late season blessing!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm heading up to Killington tonight... plan on skiing Thursday and Friday and then coming home.
> 
> This is a late season blessing!



Hope you hit 120mph!


----------



## marcski (Apr 11, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Hope you hit 120mph!



In his car or on his skis?  Or chasing his GF down escapade?  .


----------



## snosharkrider (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm headed up tomorrow to ski Friday and Saturday and am stoked for new snow and first time skiing Killington. 

I almost skied it a few years back but upon parking we realized we left the keys to the Thule box back in NJ.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 11, 2012)

snosharkrider said:


> I almost skied it a few years back but upon parking we realized we left the keys to the Thule box back in NJ.



That = FAIL

You didn't want to rent skis?  Did you drive all the way back home?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

I would have smashed the lock on the effin thing!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 11, 2012)

snosharkrider said:


> I'm headed up tomorrow to ski Friday and Saturday and am stoked for new snow and first time skiing Killington.
> 
> *I almost skied it a few years back but upon parking we realized we left the keys to the Thule box back in NJ.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> WOW...:blink:


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 12, 2012)

powhunter said:


> I would have smashed the lock on the effin thing!!!



No doubt, at least rent skis, I'd be damned if I'd drive all that way and not ski. I did once this year, but there were extenuating circumstances.:angry: This would not have stopped me. Have fun at Killington, I think I might be back next weekend.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello AAA? Yeah, I locked myself out of my car . . . uh . . . carrier.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Hello AAA? Yeah, I locked myself out of my car . . . uh . . . carrier.


As many people have quoted me here, what that mean?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> No doubt, at least rent skis, I'd be damned if I'd drive all that way and not ski. I did once this year, but there were extenuating circumstances.:angry: This would not have stopped me. Have fun at Killington, I think I might be back next weekend.



got half way to VT for a day trip  years ago only to find out my son thought i put his skis in car and i thought he did it.  he rode rentals that day.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> As many people have quoted me here, what that mean?



AAA = American Automobile Association

When you lock your keys in the car, members can call and get a mechanic to come open their car doors for them. Maybe they could open a car ski carrier, too.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 12, 2012)

snosharkrider said:


> I'm headed up tomorrow to ski Friday and Saturday and am stoked for new snow and first time skiing Killington.
> 
> I almost skied it a few years back but upon parking we realized we left the keys to the Thule box back in NJ.



F that. I would have ripped that damn thing open. It wouldnt be that hard to replace a lock on a Thule. I dont believe this for a second. JONG.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> AAA = American Automobile Association
> 
> When you lock your keys in the car, members can call and get a mechanic to come open their car doors for them. Maybe they could open a car ski carrier, too.



I  know who aaa is I have it but I do not think that will unlock skis in a bin on top of a car, but that is just my guess.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2012)

On the way t Washington we stopped for gas, in her mothers car, it was bigger...got out of the car and heard...click......the friggin doors auto locked..in a gas station..at 11 pm..in the middle of nowhere...AAA came to the rescue and opened it in 3 seconds, only waited 15 minutes...been a member for 15 years...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2012)

Instead of making a trip report I'll just post here about skiing Thursday April 12 @ Killington.

Pretty much everything off the K-1 Gondola was open. And just about everything off the Superstar quad chair was open.

The snow was thick and heavy, and only partially tracked out because there were suprisingly few skiiers there today and yesterday. A few of the woods were open and some of the ones that weren't open (like Julio) I skiied anyway. Poached a couple trails because there was plenty of snow and ski patrol didn't seem to care.

Best part of the day was I met a really cool girl about my age on the first Gondola ride up, and we hit it off and ended up skiing together all day.

To those who are thinking of heading up tomorrow, be prepared for some bare patches, rocks, sticks, and slushy areas. I would really be suprised if the Gondola is still open over the weekend because the snow they got is melting fast due to the trails having no base and just a fresh coating of heavy snow.

Get up there tomorrow... it might be your best chance to ski trails like Escapade, Ovation, and several other trails that haven't been open all season until now.

I imagine from the looks of it Killington will have terrain accessed by the Superstar quad for at least another couple weeks.

Also if you head up there tomorrow do not expect any groomed terrain. The entire mountain was natural moguls except for a few trails that weren't very well tracked out. Very heavy snow and not easy to make turns... today was a real leg burner. Advanced and Expert terrain only.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 12, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Instead of making a trip report I'll just post here about skiing Thursday April 12 @ Killington.
> 
> Best part of the day was I met a really cool girl about my age on the first Gondola ride up, and we hit it off and ended up skiing together all day.



One of the best posts I have seen in awhile. Thats awesome. Good for you. You will never forget today I bet. Stay in touch with her. Dont stalk her. Be cool. Well done.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Best part of the day was I met a really cool girl about my age on the first Gondola ride up, and we hit it off and ended up skiing together all day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2012)

dammit Gncunni did you hack my iPhone or something? that video was supposed to be private


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2012)

No way gondi spins tomorrow. Walking by 2 today


----------



## powbmps (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> No way gondi spins tomorrow. Walking by 2 today



How were the bumpz?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2012)

Ss awesome. Lower skyelark great and biiiggg. Lwr east fall ok. Rest nothing


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> No way gondi spins tomorrow. Walking by 2 today



the plan for tomorrow is to run the k1 and the north ridge triple with the peak walkway ala early season. nice effort by k.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> No way gondi spins tomorrow. Walking by 2 today



Wrong. K's Conditions page says Gondola spins tomorrow - with 300 yards of walking at the base. Great effort by Killington giving skiers the option. Anyone that does not want to walk can always ski Superstar.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Wrong. K's Conditions page says Gondola spins tomorrow - with 300 yards of walking at the base. Great effort by Killington giving skiers the option. Anyone that does not want to walk can always ski Superstar.



relax chief.  It was an opinion.  Good for K.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> relax chief.  It was an opinion.  Good for K.



Very relaxed here, thanks. Just trying to stop the spread of false information. Sometimes people try to make their opinions sound like facts.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Very relaxed here, thanks. Just trying to stop the spread of false information. Sometimes people try to make their opinions sound like facts.



don't pay attention to 2knees. he hates his life


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> don't pay attention to 2knees. he hates his life



Understood. Thanks. I feel better now. :wink:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Just trying to stop the spread of false information. Sometimes people try to make their opinions sound like facts.



Now i really think you need to relax.

go have a fresca or something.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> don't pay attention to 2knees. he hates his life



where the hell were you today g?  even greg was surprised you didnt join us.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> where the hell were you today g?  even greg was surprised you didnt join us.



F'ing work.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> go have a fresca or something.



That's just funny 

I waited at the base of superstar chair for you for a bit to catch up. Sorry, but I didn't recognize you in those predator costume mogul pants when I asked the top lift op to stop the chair so I could traverse in to get my pole that I dropped w/o risking getting whacked by a chair. lol
Lower Skyelark skied well. Hadn't skied that since the great march heat wave.
You guys back for one last hurrah?


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 13, 2012)

2knees said:


> Now i really think you need to relax.
> 
> go have a fresca or something.



I do not understand. You were wrong, I called you on it. Why do you keep telling me to relax? Do you think that saying something cute changes the fact that you were telling people false information?


----------



## marcski (Apr 14, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> I do not understand. You were wrong, I called you on it. Why do you keep telling me to relax? Do you think that saying something cute changes the fact that you were telling people false information?



Gilligan.....little buddy, your briefs are way too tight!  This is the good Kton thread, remember?


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 14, 2012)

marcski said:


> This is the good Kton thread, remember?


Exactly! That is why I corrected the wrong, negative information that 2knees put out there.

Can we please move past this now?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2012)

now had Killington made snow on Cascade run out a couple of weeks ago......


----------



## bigbob (Apr 14, 2012)

The peak walkway is being shoveled for late season enjoyment.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Exactly! That is why I corrected the wrong, negative information that 2knees put out there.



perhaps you should have gone with Superman as your screen name, cuz of the whole fighting for "truth, justice and the American way" thing you have going.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 14, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Exactly! That is why I corrected the wrong, negative information that 2knees put out there.
> 
> Can we please move past this now?




Why does everyone feel the strong urge to always be so self righteous on some boards? Chill the F out. He was only stating his opinion. Right or wrong. My goodness. Now go out there and ski and enjoy this amazing weather and all this snow Ullr blessed us with.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> No way gondi spins tomorrow. Walking by 2 today





Gilligan said:


> Wrong. K's Conditions page says Gondola spins tomorrow - with 300 yards of walking at the base. Great effort by Killington giving skiers the option. Anyone that does not want to walk can always ski Superstar.



Wait, they are running it today? I would of went but I read what 2knees wrote. Looks like he cost them a lift ticket and I probably would of bought food too!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Apr 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, they are running it today? I would of went but I read what 2knees wrote. Looks like he cost them a lift ticket and I probably would of bought food too!



HAHAHA, god I hope you're joking.


----------



## Tooth (Apr 14, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> HAHAHA, god I hope you're joking.



If he isnt then thats the saddest thing I have heard in a long time. Rookie. Or should I say JONG. Really? 

uke:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, they are running it today? I would of went but I read what 2knees wrote. Looks like he cost them a lift ticket and I probably would of bought food too!



I heard the cheeseburgers were only $5, so you probably would've bought 2


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wait, they are running it today? I would of went but I read what 2knees wrote. Looks like he cost them a lift ticket and I probably would of bought food too!



LIAR, you don't even ski anymore!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> LIAR, you don't even ski anymore!



I'm just here to talk about it!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2012)

wow, this thread has totally gone off the deep end.  I love it. :grin:

K was great yesterday.  awesome weather and good snow.  canyon was a bit thin in places but good skiing still.  My favorite was lower superstar, skiers left.  The line from just above the 2nd tower all the way down was awesome.  Lower skyelark had some pretty good lines too but they were alot deeper.

I typed that about the k1 not spinning while i was driving.  if i wasnt swerving back and forth over the yellow line I probably would've typed "in my opinion i dont think it's very likely that the k-1 will spin tomorrow"  but if i did that i probably would've taken out a few bicyclists and maybe participated in a head on collision.

Ozzy, I thought you were gonna poach the line under there.  I was thinking you were completely out of your mind.  glad to know it was a dropped pole.  I want one more day but it wouldnt be till the following week.  next week's weather, at least monday, looks brutal.  High of 90 down here.  hope to catch up with you next time if there is one for me.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> now had Killington made snow on Cascade run out a couple of weeks ago......



I am sure you are only semi-serious on this one, but it sure would have been nice if K had blown a few whales during that cold streak. They could have used it last night to fill in the run outs. Hopefully, all the skiers there today will convince them that planning for a longer Spring skiing season can be profitable. Of course, this year "longer" is relative.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

marcski said:


> Gilligan.....little buddy, your briefs are way too tight!  This is the good Kton thread, remember?



Maybe he needs 420 lol.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Maybe he needs 420 lol.



Now you are talking! That sounds a heck of a lot better than the dang Fresca I was previously offered.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 14, 2012)

Gilligan said:


> Now you are talking! That sounds a heck of a lot better than the dang Fresca I was previously offered.


cool i hear their some great 420 to be found in by Union square park in Nyc


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha, I'm an old fart, had to google "420", we used to call it "show", we'd openly discuss "road shows" at lunch time in front of teachers, they were clueless. I think the guy that coined the phrase is now involved in local polotics. Every time I see him on TV, that's all I can think of. Wonder if he's still "showing"?...I am.


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2012)

bigbob said:


> The peak walkway is being shoveled for late season enjoyment.



Word

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

